# OK, Maybe Today is Humpday?



## sawhorseray (Mar 10, 2021)

There once was an Indian whose given name was “Onestone”, so named
because he had only one testicle.
He hated that name and asked everyone not to call him Onestone!
After years and years of torment, Onestone finally cracked and said,
“If anyone calls me onestone again I will kill them!”
The word got around and nobody called him that any more.
Then one day a young woman named Blue Bird forgot and said, “Good
morning, Onestone…”
He jumped up, grabbed her and took her deep into the forest where he
made love to her all day and all night. He made love to her all the next
day, until Blue Bird died from exhaustion.
The word got around that Onestone meant what he promised he would do.
Years went by and no one dared call him by his given name until a
woman named Yellow Bird returned to the village after being away for
many years. Yellow Bird, who was Blue Bird’s cousin, was overjoyed when
she saw Onestone. She hugged him and said, “Good to see you, Onestone.”
Onestone grabbed her, took her deep into the forest, then he made love
to her all day, made love to her all night, made love to her all the time
next day, made love to her all the next night but, Yellow Bird wouldn’t
die!
moral of this story?”…You can’t kill two birds with one stone."


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 10, 2021)

LOL !


----------



## robrpb (Mar 10, 2021)

Some good ones Ray.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 10, 2021)

Love em Ray!

Ryan


----------



## 2Mac (Mar 10, 2021)

Love the Oprah one. How true. Pathetic


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 10, 2021)

Always top shelf material.

The Farmer's writing romance novels is great after my daughter walked into the electric fence AFTER I warned her.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 10, 2021)

All good ones, Ray.  The "Nice to meet you, Give it time" and the Esc key, he finally did it were extra lol!
Thanks.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 10, 2021)

The donkey nostrils one is GREAT.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 11, 2021)

Love the Jerry Lee Lewis and the last one . Lol.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2021)

LOL---Good Ones, Ray !!!

Bear


----------

